# 2014 awol



## pdainsworth

A new gravel road/tourer from Specialized.
View attachment 283879


----------



## Tire Biter

pdainsworth said:


> A new gravel road/tourer from Specialized.


Thanks for posting it!


----------



## BluesDawg

What is the frame material?

This looks amazing unless it's aluminum, in which case, meh.


----------



## pdainsworth

It's a steel frame, though exactly what type, I don't know. I would guess Reynolds 520 based on Spesh's last few steel road bikes.


----------



## BluesDawg

Looks a lot like the Vaya. I like the tall head tube. Hope they go with a higher spec steel and offer it as a frameset. If the dimensions are right, this could be my next bike.


----------



## PJ352

I must be the only one not able to view the attachment. Can you repost?


----------



## BluesDawg

PJ352 said:


> I must be the only one not able to view the attachment. Can you repost?


The original is gone. Here is a copy.
View attachment 284092


----------



## pdainsworth

Sorry, PJ. My rep asked that we hold off on the photos for a few days. Had to pull it down.


----------



## PJ352

pdainsworth said:


> Sorry, PJ. My rep asked that we hold off on the photos for a few days. Had to pull it down.


Understood. Thanks for the reply....


----------



## rich007

It looks like the embargo is over today:

Specialized Shows the 2014 Goods

"AWOL: Specialized just dipped two 29″ toes into the adventure cycling market.

From the press release: “The AWOL is an adventurous soul wrapped in a heavy duty, do-anything body. It’ll tackle the mean streets as your durable commuter rig, but come the weekend it’ll be more than willing to let you strap on all the gear you need for an overnight camping trip and head on out into the rugged hills with you.e the mean streets as your durable commuter rig, but come the weekend it’ll be more than willing to let you strap on all the gear you need for an overnight camping trip and head on out into the rugged hills with you. Indulge your wandering spirit and go on an epic touring adventure, on or off-road. The AWOL has many faces—all you gotta do is pick one.”

Looking at this I immediately thought Salsa Fargo, but still different. The AWOL Comp (and available separate frame set) has a rocker dropout that allows for SS use (it splits on the drive side), Gates Carbon Drive applications, and internal geared hubs. Steel Reynolds tubing, a steel fork, rack mounts, drop bars and relaxed geometry…interesting. It is spec’d with a 42c tire but will accept a 29×2.2″ tire."

Priced at $1,950... It looks like SRAM Apex components.


----------



## BluesDawg

https://wearegoingawol.tumblr.com/THE AWOL

The Comp version looks like a winner. Apex/X9, BB7, rocker dropouts, 725/520 frame. Also available as a frameset. I just need to see the geometry chart to be sure, but I'm thinking there's an AWOL in my future.


----------



## BluesDawg

I glanced at the geometry chart in the Dealer Book at my LBS yesterday. Top tubes seem long compared to most Specialized road bikes. 575mm (horizontal) for the M and 600 for the L. 185 and 210 for the head tubes. 
I currently ride a size 58 Roubaix (582 ETT) with a 10mm shorter than stock stem. So the 575 M looks great. I was hoping for a head tube closer to the 225 on my Roubaix, but I can live with more spacers and an angled up stem on this kind of bike more easily than on a road bike.

[EDIT] - After reading more about this bike, it is designed to use a very short stem, so I should get a good fit with a L frame and a 75mm stem.


----------



## eric12b

Hi everyone,
My name is Eric. I'm new to this site so please bear with me. I come from a bmx and mtb background growing up until recently. I just purchased the AWOL thinking it would be a great starter bike for what i was looking for gravel/road/fireroad. Due to recent physical issues from the military, my body can't really handle the beating of single track riding anymore. I've gotten to take the bike out on the road and really enjoyed the riding but was not able to do any gravel or fireroad due to the weather. I was wondering from those of you that have been able to experience those joys on this particular bike in terms of handling, agility, pretty much all the aspects that a person looks for, could keep me informed on how they feel while riding on these sorts of road, I would be very greatful. And as the weather and terrain clears up here, I will gladly keep up with my posts and experiences and pictures as well. Thank you for the help and taking the time to read this.


----------



## BluesDawg

You probably won't find many reviews for a while as there aren't many of these on the road yet. I plan to build one up as soon as the frames are available. Hopefully early February. Just curious, where did you find yours?


----------



## eric12b

I'm stationed at Ft. Riley, Kansas. A place in Manhattan, Kansas called Pathfinder is where I purchased. I did alot of research on several bikes and went with the awol. so far on the road i love it. Just waiting for snow to melt to ride gravel/fire road. When i do ill post about it


----------



## tednugent

I have heard good things about the Katy Trail. Sort of along the way is LCAAP


----------



## mgringle

My LBS, Cycle University in Seattle, had a couple AWOL's that looked awfully nice. I was able to take a test spin around the parking lot, but didn't really have a chance to do much more. The finish of the bikes looked great, and I liked the fact that the front fork has inside and outside eyelets for a rack, and the rear dropouts can accept belt or chain drive. I have decided to order a Comp frame - just wont be available until at least early Feb... Going to build up a touring bike with flat bars with it.


----------



## BluesDawg

Seen this?


----------



## mgringle

BluesDawg said:


> Seen this?


Very good review. I really like the whole setup and think Specialized did a pretty good job putting together this package. I do think that the 11-speed hub for touring is a bit limited in gearing as noted in the article, and if money was no object, would love to see a Rolhoff instead. I'm trying to order a frame to do a very similar build, but with a XT drivetrain. I wish I could order the Ortliebs and fenders from Specialized for my custom build, but I'm told they are not available yet.


----------



## BluesDawg

Crap! Dealer site just changed projected availability of AWOL Comp frames to early March.


----------



## mgringle

BluesDawg said:


> Crap! Dealer site just changed projected availability of AWOL Comp frames to early March.


Is that all frame sizes? I have two on order myself with my LBS.


----------



## BluesDawg

mgringle said:


> Is that all frame sizes? I have two on order myself with my LBS.


Yes, but best to check with your LBS about your specific order.


----------



## mstraus

So anyone get an AWOL yet? I just got my AWOL comp from my LBS the other day - the COMP was REALLY delayed in getting in apparently.


----------



## mgringle

*Finally ordered Comp frameset - 2 weeks out per LBS*



mstraus said:


> So anyone get an AWOL yet? I just got my AWOL comp from my LBS the other day - the COMP was REALLY delayed in getting in apparently.


My order went in Friday and it should take about two weeks to arrive here on the west coast. Cannot wait! Will post more after it gets built!


----------



## eric12b

I went with the basic Awol and I love it. It is my first road style bike, as I am used to bmx and Mtb. I ended up putting different wheels on it and a mtb style tire called the ground control. The versatility of this bike so far has been more than expected. I personally am not a road guy but when it comes to trails like fire road and gravel I love to ride. The ground control tires i put on are a 29er 2.2 and still have roughly an inch of clearance so there is no rubbing on the frame what soever. I will take pics and upload asap just to give everyone an idea of what they can work with. Also if anyone is in or around kansas that knows of good riding let me know.


----------



## roadworthy

Could somebody put on a scale for me? Curious how heavy the bike is without fenders and racks.
Thanks


----------



## eric12b

I had the shop put it on the scale for me and keep in mind I do not have the Awol comp and it weighed in at 33 lbs.


----------



## eric12b

Here are a few pics after my ride this weekend of the bike with the mtb 29 2.1 tires and stout wheels. tried my best to show the clearance.


----------



## roadworthy

eric12b said:


> I had the shop put it on the scale for me and keep in mind I do not have the Awol comp and it weighed in at 33 lbs.


Hi Eric,
Thanks for your review on the Awol and congrats on the bike. 
I just sold off my Ti 29er and am looking for a run around bike...but all on road versus off road....maybe an occasional foray down a dirt road but nothing requiring knobby tires. This is why I sold off my 29er...just didn't need that kind of bike since I have relocated away from dirt roads.

So I am considering a Secteur disk actually because it will fit 38c tires max without fenders...with fenders 32c I believe...and also has rear rack eyelets so I can load it up lightly to transport some stuff when commuting around town. The AWOL is a bit different bike but compelling because you can tour on it. Any thoughts between the two bikes? The AWOL can fit wider rubber and a front rack...but I don't see myself off roading or touring other than local commuting around town...so am leaning more toward the lighter duty Secteur disk which would be great knock around bike and possibly a quicker and lighter bike than the AWOL.
Your thoughts since you own the AWOL? 
Thanks


----------



## roadworthy

*AWOL frameset Stack and Reach....*

Just wanted to add Stack and Reach info I found out on the web for the AWOL since it isn't part of the published geometry chart.

Please see below for those interested:


----------



## eric12b

Roadworthy,

To be honest, I don't know much about the secteur. I didn't look to much into the secteur because I was looking into road/gravel grinder style bikes like the Salsa warbird, fargo, Giant anyroad, and the awol and tricross. So I apologize for that. I will say though that the main selling point for me with AWOL was the fact that it was a road style bike ( this in my first "road" bike) but it had the capabilities of a mountain bike. The awol can run wheels from 26c up to 29 2.2. Tomorrow I'll pull up the wheel and tires it came with and post some pics of them. The other main selling point for me was the fact it was a steel frame. I love a heavier bike, one for the workout and two I feel I have more control. For the riding your talking about though the secteur seems like a good choice but the awol does have a little more options as far as where you can go, just in case you get the urge one day to find a spot out of the city to get away and just ride. Sorry I couldn't be of more help on the secteur but do hope that this gives you a better idea of the capabiities of the awol.


----------



## NJBiker72

roadworthy said:


> Hi Eric,
> Thanks for your review on the Awol and congrats on the bike.
> I just sold off my Ti 29er and am looking for a run around bike...but all on road versus off road....maybe an occasional foray down a dirt road but nothing requiring knobby tires. This is why I sold off my 29er...just didn't need that kind of bike since I have relocated away from dirt roads.
> 
> So I am considering a Secteur disk actually because it will fit 38c tires max without fenders...with fenders 32c I believe...and also has rear rack eyelets so I can load it up lightly to transport some stuff when commuting around town. The AWOL is a bit different bike but compelling because you can tour on it. Any thoughts between the two bikes? The AWOL can fit wider rubber and a front rack...but I don't see myself off roading or touring other than local commuting around town...so am leaning more toward the lighter duty Secteur disk which would be great knock around bike and possibly a quicker and lighter bike than the AWOL.
> Your thoughts since you own the AWOL?
> Thanks


Are you sure the Secteur can take 38s? Granted I have a 2010 but 28m is the max recommended. You could maybe squeeze a little wider in there but not 38.


----------



## roadworthy

NJBiker72 said:


> Are you sure the Secteur can take 38s? Granted I have a 2010 but 28m is the max recommended. You could maybe squeeze a little wider in there but not 38.


NJ,
The 2014 'Disk' version of the Secteur has different geometry than non disk versions. Not in 2D geometry...same frame shape as Roubaix for example...but in rear dropout width and front fork. Rear dropout is 135mm and the Secteur Disk has a cross style front fork which results in a shorter head tube and taller fork crown to axle centerline.
If interested, go on Specialized website and compare head tube lengths and spec's between Disk and non Disk version.
For best certainty what max tire will fit on the Secteur Disk, with and without fenders, check with Specialized Joe and if you do, please come back and share your findings with us.
Thanks


----------



## roadworthy

eric12b said:


> Roadworthy,
> 
> To be honest, I don't know much about the secteur. I didn't look to much into the secteur because I was looking into road/gravel grinder style bikes like the Salsa warbird, fargo, Giant anyroad, and the awol and tricross. So I apologize for that. I will say though that the main selling point for me with AWOL was the fact that it was a road style bike ( this in my first "road" bike) but it had the capabilities of a mountain bike. The awol can run wheels from 26c up to 29 2.2. Tomorrow I'll pull up the wheel and tires it came with and post some pics of them. The other main selling point for me was the fact it was a steel frame. I love a heavier bike, one for the workout and two I feel I have more control. For the riding your talking about though the secteur seems like a good choice but the awol does have a little more options as far as where you can go, just in case you get the urge one day to find a spot out of the city to get away and just ride. Sorry I couldn't be of more help on the secteur but do hope that this gives you a better idea of the capabiities of the awol.


The AWOL is a compelling bike because it is such a swiss army knife. It maybe a bit too rigorous a bike for me because I have moved away from dirt trails and don't have immediate plans to tour...but nonetheless, its a great concept for those that want it all.
The Secteur Disk with its slightly larger than stock Secteur tire clearance maybe a better balance for me for an around town commuter and weekend traveler. I need a bike with some eyelets in back for transporting some light stuff. The AWOL can be loaded up with tent, sleeping bag and everything and I haven't gotten that adventurous...yet.


----------



## mgringle

So I finally got my AWOL built and took it for a short spin. Built for loaded touring, I feel that it will be just perfect for self contained camping and touring. I took it for a short 5 mile spin while it was raining, and my initial reaction is very favorable. I am 6'0" tall with a 33" inseam and the large seems perfect with the Jones H-Bars.


----------



## roadworthy

Congrats on your AWOL. My only comment about the handlebar you have chosen is...you must like to ride quite upright. A 6'er with 600mm top tube with the pronounced pull back of a Jones bar = short cockpit. I am 6'1" for example and need a 630mm min. top tube with a long stem with a 10 deg sweep flat bar which is much less pullback than a Jones bar.
Have fun.


----------



## NZPeterG

*New Awol*

I have just got my new Awol at work 
It's a *M* and i'm building it up, looking to change a few thing's as I have a almost new 9 speed XT rear mec (200km's only) and new Hope Q/R's just laying in a box at work.
Would love to change the H Bars to the 44 or 46 wide.
Update once finished....

Kiwi Pete... working at a LBS in NZ


----------



## NZPeterG

*Awol*

Hi all,
Well 1st night ride and 1st offroad ride too.
Loving my *"TDA"* (Awol), here are a few photo's..











Pete


----------



## sgtrobo

so i'm looking hard at this bike but haven't gotten a chance to give it a ride. I also plan on doing some offroad riding with this (not really singletrack, per se, but more than a road bike can handle) and I am wondering a few things, if anyone can answer

1. How 'rugged' is the AWOL? I live near a military installation and there are just thousands of acres of back roads and such that I have access to that are gravel/hard pack covered and have been dug up some by humvees, and they're a blast to ride, but there are times when divots are everywhere and you just cannot avoid them, so you have to do some bunnyhopping to get over them (or to simply deal with them). I'm a 250-lb guy so I can't afford a bike that isn't pretty stout. The Salsa Fargo seems like, basically, a rigid mountain bike. I'd like something nearly that stout (but with perhaps a bit more road capabilities)

2. How upright is the riding position? I have never ridden anything but MTBs and with my few test rides I've done, I notice that I really like a more upright riding position. I've given the Salsa Fargo a ride and loved the upright riding position but was less than enchanted with the handlebars

3. What size tires can this bike comfortably handle? I read in this thread that 2.1" will fit? That seems kinda insane, but in a good way. 

Perspective is important, so info about me:

1. 5'9, 250 clyde, former BMXer in my youth, powerlifter for years. 
2. Looking, as I said, for a road-worthy bike that is rugged enough to handle some fire roads, heavy gravel, and some dirt and even a bit of mud
3. Would like to be able to do some long rides, half-centuries and perhaps build to centuries, which will include road and offroad (not singletrack, but some trails and gravel and such)


----------



## mgringle

*AWOL is a do it all bike*



sgtrobo said:


> so i'm looking hard at this bike but haven't gotten a chance to give it a ride. I also plan on doing some offroad riding with this (not really singletrack, per se, but more than a road bike can handle) and I am wondering a few things, if anyone can answer
> 
> 1. How 'rugged' is the AWOL? I live near a military installation and there are just thousands of acres of back roads and such that I have access to that are gravel/hard pack covered and have been dug up some by humvees, and they're a blast to ride, but there are times when divots are everywhere and you just cannot avoid them, so you have to do some bunnyhopping to get over them (or to simply deal with them). I'm a 250-lb guy so I can't afford a bike that isn't pretty stout. The Salsa Fargo seems like, basically, a rigid mountain bike. I'd like something nearly that stout (but with perhaps a bit more road capabilities)
> 
> 2. How upright is the riding position? I have never ridden anything but MTBs and with my few test rides I've done, I notice that I really like a more upright riding position. I've given the Salsa Fargo a ride and loved the upright riding position but was less than enchanted with the handlebars
> 
> 3. What size tires can this bike comfortably handle? I read in this thread that 2.1" will fit? That seems kinda insane, but in a good way.
> 
> Perspective is important, so info about me:
> 
> 1. 5'9, 250 clyde, former BMXer in my youth, powerlifter for years.
> 2. Looking, as I said, for a road-worthy bike that is rugged enough to handle some fire roads, heavy gravel, and some dirt and even a bit of mud
> 3. Would like to be able to do some long rides, half-centuries and perhaps build to centuries, which will include road and offroad (not singletrack, but some trails and gravel and such)


1 - I have taken my AWOL on a 1000mi fully loaded tour down the West coast, and I was very happy with the ride and the durability. I did swap out the bars with Jones H-bars, and it was very comfortable and handled well. I really like the longer top tube with the shorter stem combo that makes this bike handle well. When I returned from the tour a few months ago, I removed the Tubus racks and put Clement 29 x 2.1 MTB tires on it for the gravel and fire road riding I want to do, and it's been great with no problems. I weigh about 195 without gear.

2 - The riding position is pretty upright with the Jones bars (essentially flat bars with a loop), with my saddle probably an inch below the bar height.

3 - The 29 x 2.1 Clement LXV tires fit with room to spare, but I probably wouldnt go any larger. With MTB tires, I REALLY like it off road.

I ride a large and am about 5'11" and have a 33" inseam.

Hope this helps!


----------



## sgtrobo

mgringle said:


> 3 - The 29 x 2.1 Clement LXV tires fit with room to spare, but I probably wouldnt go any larger. With MTB tires, I REALLY like it off road.


hey, great information! I was hoping to clarify here. A bike like the Fargo is basically a rigid MTB with drop bars. Is that a reasonable description of the AWOL? i.e. if I put MTB tires on it, does it essentially have the ability to handle what a rigid MTB can handle?


----------



## mgringle

sgtrobo said:


> hey, great information! I was hoping to clarify here. A bike like the Fargo is basically a rigid MTB with drop bars. Is that a reasonable description of the AWOL? i.e. if I put MTB tires on it, does it essentially have the ability to handle what a rigid MTB can handle?


I have never been on a Fargo, but I have taken my AWOL on relatively easy single track, fire roads and gravel roads and have been very happy with the handling and versatility. Hitting potholes, washboard roads, and the like is no issue with this bike. The steel frame/fork gives a great ride. I wouldn't go as far to say it would do as well as many dedicated rigid MTB's, but maybe more like a burley cross bike. I think it's more comfortable in regards to the rider being in a more upright position than most cross bikes. I have a full suspension MTB for the harder terrain (typical PACNW rooty, rocky, steep, singletrack), so I haven't really tried that on my AWOL. But, I might just try that since you got me thinking about it.


----------



## sgtrobo

mgringle said:


> I have never been on a Fargo, but I have taken my AWOL on relatively easy single track, fire roads and gravel roads and have been very happy with the handling and versatility. Hitting potholes, washboard roads, and the like is no issue with this bike. The steel frame/fork gives a great ride. I wouldn't go as far to say it would do as well as many dedicated rigid MTB's, but maybe more like a burley cross bike. I think it's more comfortable in regards to the rider being in a more upright position than most cross bikes. I have a full suspension MTB for the harder terrain (typical PACNW rooty, rocky, steep, singletrack), so I haven't really tried that on my AWOL. But, I might just try that since you got me thinking about it.


again, great info! I'm up here in the PNWet as well, so I'm very interested in your feedback, thanks a ton.


----------



## NZPeterG

Well I have set up my Awol for the upcoming Kiwi Brevet 2015 
Like always having fun on my Awol 










Kiwi Pete...


----------



## edthesped

NZPeterG said:


> Well I have set up my Awol for the upcoming Kiwi Brevet 2015
> Like always having fun on my Awol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiwi Pete...


How did you set the brifters up with the XT crankset? I tried to do the same setup and could never get it to work quite right... I'm thinking of trying a Sram wide spacing adapter with a braze on FD to cheat an extra 2.5 mm out of the chain line. Please share your setup and experience as that's exactly what I'm looking for. Currently I'm running a 105 front triple and with 2" tires only have a few mm of clearance between the FD cage and tire when on the smallest chainring.


----------



## peabody

mgringle said:


> 1 - I have taken my AWOL on a 1000mi fully loaded tour down the West coast, and I was very happy with the ride and the durability. I did swap out the bars with Jones H-bars, and it was very comfortable and handled well. I really like the longer top tube with the shorter stem combo that makes this bike handle well. When I returned from the tour a few months ago, I removed the Tubus racks and put Clement 29 x 2.1 MTB tires on it for the gravel and fire road riding I want to do, and it's been great with no problems. I weigh about 195 without gear.
> 
> 2 - The riding position is pretty upright with the Jones bars (essentially flat bars with a loop), with my saddle probably an inch below the bar height.
> 
> 3 - The 29 x 2.1 Clement LXV tires fit with room to spare, but I probably wouldnt go any larger. With MTB tires, I REALLY like it off road.
> 
> I ride a large and am about 5'11" and have a 33" inseam.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> View attachment 302159


Any width measurements of the clement lvx's mounted, how about weights? What did you think of the tire, any pics?


----------

